# Lowestoft smack



## rward69 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello

I am wondering if anyone can help me or point me in the right direction.

From some ancestry research I have learned that my great great grandad and his wife are listed as Smack owners in the 1911 census.

His name was Samuel Ward and they lived in Lowestoft 

Does anyone know if there is a way to find out more about the smack they owned?

Thanks very much

Kind regards

Richard Ward


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Richard

There is a website for known smacks

http://www.smackdock.co.uk/smacklist/smacks.htm

If you know the name they might be able to point you in the right direction

Good luck

Bob


----------



## rward69 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi and thanks

I looked and it was called Bonnie Lass LT598

But on the lowestoft flood almanac site it has a 't' for trawler but on the census he had himself down as a smack owner

Confusing....

Thanks

R


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

S. Ward owned Drifter Bonnie Lass in 1913.


----------



## rward69 (Dec 28, 2014)

sorry one last question what does Dy mean when it refers to the rig?

Thanks

R


----------



## Ian53 (Apr 10, 2010)

Richard,

I believe Dy is an abbreviation for Dandy:- sail fishing vessel, usually smack rigged, popular with East Anglian fishermen in the late 1800s and early 1900s. The hull shape of the Dandy provided the model for the developing steam drifters.


----------

